# Did I charge too much?



## 91dodge (Jan 29, 2010)

I am new to the industry and realize that my time and use of my equipment shouldn't be cheap nor should I low ball since I pride myself on performing quality work like the majority on this site.

Here's the situation a company calls me after a huge storm hits and lands 14 inches of snow, now their protocol in the past is to wait until its bad to have their lot plowed and when it snows 2 to 4 inches they drive on it and hope it melts which it usually does in a week or two. The lot is about 1 acre in size and is L shaped with obstacle's to plow around and also has a sidewalk that is about 6ft wide and 300 ft long. This is the first time I have plowed it and it took me about 1.5 hours to get it cleaned up because the snow was a little heavy, if plowed in a normal situation 6" say it would take about 20 min. to plow and 15 min to hit the walks. I charged them $200 for this push and would normally charge $100 but do to their lack of not wanting to contract with me and use the cheapest person available I felt that this was a fair price. Found out today he couldn't believe I gouged him for that much and now wonder if I was a little high on my price?


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

I would have done it for $25.

j/k. I won't say if that is high or not, but regardless of price the guy sounds like a cheap [email protected] Anybody who lets a lot get that bad before plowing or lets cars drive over it for a week while it melts is just plain cheap. I wouldn't even do an account like that but that's just me. Explain it to him like this. He could have paid you $100 twice, but instead he's paying $200 once. You moved twice the amount of snow, took twice as much time, and put twice as much wear and tear on your equipment. This is a good example of where written contracts with trigger amounts come in handy. I see your new here. Welcome to the site. I suggest doing a lot of reading on here as there is a lot of good info to learn from and it seems as though you could stand to learn some from others rather than the hard way. Good luck!


----------



## 91dodge (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Bighorn thats what I told his secretary EXACTLY what you said and she said this is how he always does the snow removal I was feeling a little guilty for charging him so much since it was a side job for the day and after he said I gouged him. Guilts gone now and I will learn as I go but this site does offer some really valuable advice!


----------



## blizzardsnow (Feb 3, 2009)

Never apologize for making a profit. 1.5hrs should have been real close to 200 bucks. I'd say you were fair.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

well your $200 richer and dont have to worry about dealing with that pita/cheap owner anymore


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

you were fair. retards posting on craigslist have ruined the pricing perception of the avg. person


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

If you are so much, then where is the last guy that did it who was probably cheaper?


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

You can plow almost a acre in 20 mins? 

Thats pretty fast and 15 to do a 300' walk? Please show me the way. 

The price sounds fair if that is the actual size of the lot. Real measurements help justify cost to a owner at times. Maybe not this guy but most owners realize some work goes into clearing snow. I would stay away if it is that much of a pain to do for him.
Plowing brings enough grief without guys who think they can do it better or cheaper but are paying you to do it.


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

it was fair. I try to aim my pricing around a 100/hr, so don't feel bad. He sounds like a cheap ass, so let him call someone cheaper next time


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

dont feel guilty for charging what you are worth. around here 14" of snow on 1 acre especally b/c it was an after the storm non contract job plus sidewalks. would have been $275+ COD.

and if you dont know COD its Cash on delivery. meaning cash upon the completion of services.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes, That Was A Fair Price. Agree With All Of The Above


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

You were very fair on pricing...generally I aim for 100 per hour of plowing...i'm not sure how you can plow a acre in 20 min in a pickup, I wouldn't stress one bit about it, this client seems doesn't care about snow removal whatsoever .


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Thats $133 an hour! i would say if you in a truck your high imo!


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

wideout;1167792 said:


> Thats $133 an hour! i would say if you in a truck your high imo!


I believe ther is quite a bit of sidewalk involved, and I erred in my previous post as sidewalks are definatly a extra charge. For 300' of walk 6' wide would be around 40-45 to shovel.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

I agree there is an extra charge for walks and that's a big one but it still seems high! Maybe in your area that's the going rate to do that I guess but if I charged that much where I'm at I wouldn't get a call to do it again.


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

I would have charged double that. I know the guy *****ed, but now he thinks your willing to come in after the end of the big storms and plow for $200. 14 inches of snow is hard on equiptment. He will call you next time he gets dumped on.


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

suppose you broke something while plowing and you did it for $100 would it still seem worth it. I he feels its unfair let him find someone else to do it cheaper (and he will) but customers like that are not worth the headache. I remember doing driveways with my bobcat and I passed this one guys house 3 times and each time I went by the price went up because the snow kept piling up, and he couldn't understand why it was more money.


----------



## Lsanzerr (Nov 19, 2009)

I with Jason, 14 inch is a lot of wear and tear on your equipment. In the long run any customer that looks for the lowest price usually you dont want as a customer in the first place. 200.00 was very fair, personally I think you cut him a break. Don't thin twice about it. An honest days pay for a good job.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Forget you ever met him*

I would forget his name and number. 200 dollars for 14 inches of snow on any size lot is too cheap in my opinion. Then you add 300 feet by 6 feet or 1800 square feet of walks with 14 inches of snow thrown in for free? I realize you did not say you did the walks for free, but in reality I think you left money on the table.

Good luck but I would not work for him again.

Don't forget why we all do this and it is not to for FUN!


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

Keep in mind I do about 32 residential drives and 4 small lots, but no salting. no walks and 2" trigger normally average close to $125 per hour..... my 1 per push lot is probably only 1/3 acre and there is no way I would only push it after 14" accumulation... I know my trigger is 2", but if we had 14" of snow in a single event (I guess depending on time frame) it would get pushed probably 3 times... for a total of almost $150.... but if someone wanted me to come in and do the same lot with 14" of snow on it, you'd be sure I'd be probably atleast $200 to compensate for the extra beating on equipment!


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

there aint no such thing as too much.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Wayne Volz;1169520 said:


> I would forget his name and number. 200 dollars for 14 inches of snow on any size lot is too cheap in my opinion. Then you add 300 feet by 6 feet or 1800 square feet of walks with 14 inches of snow thrown in for free? I realize you did not say you did the walks for free, but in reality I think you left money on the table.
> 
> Good luck but I would not work for him again.
> 
> Don't forget why we all do this and it is not to for FUN!


I agree.
The other thing is you never said what kind of business this guy has. But he got his place cleaned and shoveled for $200 so he can be open for business. I'm sure his business (if decent) will make enough to cover it. If this guy couldn't open for the day it would cost him alot more then $200. So NO you didn't charge to much to plow 14 inches of wet heavy snow.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

They complain about the $200 but where are they when you crap a tranny? Do they come a runnin' with fistfuls of cash to help YOU out the way you helped them in an emergency ? ? ?


----------



## 91dodge (Jan 29, 2010)

Everyone of you make sense about this subject and I will use your advice in the future especially plowatnights point I think I might just ask the next person that question if they ***** again. Thanks everyone for making me feel a lot better about this situation.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Sounds like you charged too little to me, at least for this area. Call him up and tell him what you have heard what he has been saying about you and tell him good luck finding someone next time.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

What kind of business is this?


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

I think you did just fine, I have the same problem from time to time (just not that depth of snow).

As long as you feel that you made money, then its ok. 

Personaly I no longer deal with people that want to "wait" till the storm is over, its to hard to do a good job and there is no point in it and besides, if they don't like the price, let them either shovel it by hand or buy a truck/plow set up....


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

What happened to last seasons plow guy? That is a question that needs to asked before saying yes....


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

fordzilla1155;1175919 said:


> What happened to last seasons plow guy? That is a question that needs to asked before saying yes....


Oooo that is a good point!


----------



## lawnsunlimited6 (Dec 12, 2010)

i see more of this every season to many jack-legs


----------

